# I Guess When The Weather Gets Bad



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The road hunters get worse! Stoeger and I had one of those hunts that are too great for words. Mallards, Snows, Honks, Specks, and ROAD HUNTERS. I have never seen so many. We had numerous trucks glassing our spread. We have hunted this particular area for some time and it is not a populated area by any means but the people were coming out of the wood work. You would hear a vehicle driving, stop, shoot, and then start driving again. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count the times. I guess if that is your bag, you enjoy it, it is legal and your not screwing anyone in the process there is nothing wrong with it. I am just wondering if it is because of the fog and drizzle that is coming down or what. I mean when we hunt this place we hardly hear let a lone see another vehicle. Do you think it is weather related???


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I dont think its weather related... just the third week in October in Nodak! :wink:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

There heeere.......


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Is it MEA this weekend?


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Yes, it is.


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Just be glad they were'nt sighting in their deer rifles on that big flock of geese you were sitting in. Those idiots are out there too.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

New NR waterfowl license sales have been clocking 500/day for about the last week. Yesterday was over 1k. That doesn't include groups that will be here this weedend for their second trip. Historically, MEA weekend is the highest NR waterfowl use period in ND througout the season. It's ND teachers conv. right now too. This will be a very busy weekend.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Great!!!!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Hunting will be different this weekend. Half of the teachers simply drive down here and sign the registration form and leave. Where do they go??? To the fields! You can run into more "educators" in the field during teachers convention.


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

That was absolutely ridiculous this morning. I don't think I have ever seen so many lazy morons out road hunting in my life before. These morons are asking to get into a wreck. Driving real slow and stopping in the middle of the road while its foggy out. I am amazed that I didn't hear a car wreck. I wonder how many of them tried to do a sneak or just said the hell with it and shot the roost. :eyeroll:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

And there is only going to be more of it this weekend?


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Remmi - just remember, you may have a few teachers out there but you have a crapload of high school students with way too much energy out there too.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

> you may have a few teachers out there but you have a crapload of high school students with way too much energy out there too.


well stated. we should have a few less hunters over here this weekend.


----------

